# Ubuntu Server Upgrade 10.04 nach 12.04



## eeezy (2. Nov. 2012)

Hallo,

leider habe ich in den Howto's nichts gefunden, aber irgendwann gab es das mal. 
Nämlich ein Tutorial wie man einen Ubuntu Server samt ISPConfig auf die aktuellste LTS Version aktualisiert.

Ist ein Howto vielleicht gar nicht mehr notwendig? Kann man einfach aktualisieren und danach läuft alles wieder?

Leider habe ich bei der Installation damals nicht nachgedacht sonst hätte ich wohl besser Debian genommen 

Gruß
Oliver


----------

